# Grandfathers records ??



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

I have been on Find My Past and the only info from them is 
George Allan Simpson ,Master , Identity Certificate 22986, No. and grade of BT Cert. 037195 , Series BT350
DOB. 29/04/1879 at Longside, Aberdeenshire 
Would it be possible to find out his sea time history including the ships he sailed on . Any help would be very much appreciated


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

The two ships shown on the card are BELLAGIO official number 97611 joined her July 1911? and COLON official number 143420 engaged Sept 1919 and again February 1920.
His full service history should be held with his Certificate of Competency (037195). Lloyd's Captains Registers are held at the London Metrepolitan Archves: http://www.cityoflondon.gov.uk/thin...chives/the-collections/Pages/ahoy-there!.aspx
He has a WW1 medal file held at Kew in piece *BT 351/1/128929* This file can be downloaded for £3.36.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

Many thanks Hugh as I managed the medal site but cannot access the LLoyds site as it requires to register with proof at London . I should have also said that he was a Gravesend pilot at some time but later came home to live in Peterhead but died in an accident on 1926 .


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello,
I take it you live in Scotland and a trip to LMA would be prohibitive. They do have a research service. Cost £50 per hour.
Your best bet is to contact the Maritime History Archive in Newfoundland
http://www.mun.ca/mha/about.php
They have copies of LCR and charge $40Can per hour, roughly half the price of LMA. They also hold the majority of Crew agreements (90%) 1863-1972. Crew Agreements for the period of the First World War are held by The National Archives at Kew London.
Lloyds Captains Register only contains records for persons who were active until 1947, which should more than cover your mans seagoing career.

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Just to add to Roger's post, I can now provide you with some information as I have a copy of his Captain's Register. His first seagoing appointment was as an Apprentice in 1897 on sailing ship LOCH NESS where he stayed until 1902.
He passed for 2nd Mate in 1902, Mate in 1905 and Master in 1906. It shows his ships up until 1906 but no ships mentioned after that date so I may have a missing page so a check with LMA or Newfoundland will still need to be made. I cannot post images on here due to copyright infringement so if you PM me with your email address I will send the information on to you.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

Many thanks Roger and yes I live in Peterhead , and have Pmd you Hugh 

Regards , Mike


----------



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

Fantastic information from you both and many thanks again. Got a bit emotional reading about it and hope to continue and get everything there is . 

Besr regards , Mike


----------



## benboats (Jun 27, 2005)

LMA is £50 per hour so I requested the info from Newfoundland and it cost me $45.20 Canadian which equates to £25.17 !!!!!!!!! have to thank Hugh for that advice .


----------

